# Dr. Pepper pulled pork ...



## love2"Q" (May 15, 2011)

i got the idea from the pioneer woman .. basically the same ingredients but i altered the process .. hers was baked .. i smoked mine .. .. i am not much on recipes .. but you can get the jist of it .. 
2 cans dr pepper ...
2 small cans chipotles in adobo ..

i put a 9 lb butt in a disposable pan .. added one can of dr pepper and one can of the chipotles ..
put it in the smoker at 225 for 16 hours .. 
when it was ready to pull i was looking for a little more flavor .. so i pureed a can of chipoltes and mixed 
that with a can of dr pepper .. put in a pan and warmed it up ...
after i pulled the pork i poured the sauce through and mixed it together .. 
this is really good and different .. made the best soft tacos i have ever had ..


----------



## teesquare (May 15, 2011)

Looks great to me....
Perhaps the Perfect Picture of Porcine Paradise


----------



## tinlizzie (May 15, 2011)

teesquare said:


> Looks great to me....
> Perhaps the Perfect Picture of Porcine Paradise


 
Positively!


----------



## pacanis (May 15, 2011)

Very nice. And I always have DP and cans of chipotles on hand.
I might just try this with a chucky.


----------



## Paymaster (May 15, 2011)

That looks Great!!!!!!!!!!! Might to give that a try myself!


----------



## love2"Q" (May 15, 2011)

thanks all ..hmmm .. a chuckie .. that sounds really good, pacanis ...


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 16, 2011)

Love the picture. Makes me want to do something similar except I don't like Dr. Pepper. Can anyone say A&W Root Beer Brisket?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 16, 2011)

MyCrummyApartment said:
			
		

> Love the picture. Makes me want to do something similar except I don't like Dr. Pepper. Can anyone say A&W Root Beer Brisket?



Regular Coca Cola adds a good flavor too.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 16, 2011)

root beer sounds like a good idea .. or cherry coke ..


----------

